# Columbia Fall 2010



## ds65 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm starting a thread for Fall applicants to Columbia. I applied last year, interviewed and was put on the "high" waitlist. I'm reapplying and would like to share thoughts, ideas and anxieties...

~dawna


----------



## Aislada (Sep 24, 2009)

I'll be applying this fall for the first time. I'm already brainstorming as to what to write for the Film Creative Materials section.


----------



## jmclarke22 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am.


----------



## ArtVandelay (Sep 28, 2009)

I started at Columbia this year and I'll be a screenwriting concentrate. Just wanted to weigh in and say that I've been very impressed so far.  From the application process to this day, it's been a pleasure to be a part of (natural application anxieties aside).  The professors are great, and the people in my class are as interesting as they are pleasant.  

Best of luck to those with their eyes and hearts on Columbia.  It's a school full of good people who want to make solid films, and make careers for themselves while helping their colleagues to do the same.  Feel free to shoot me a message with any questions.


----------



## ds65 (Oct 5, 2009)

I need some advice. I was wait listed for the Fall 09 - so I'm starting over with the application process. I feel as though my first personal essay and visual submission were good (they did get me the interview) and I don't know how much I should change them. The film I submitted was my best work. Is it okay to send the same visual submission? How much should I change the essay? Personally, I think I blew it in the interview - I was asked to pitch (in three minutes or less) a screenplay I was working on and it threw me off.


----------



## ArtVandelay (Oct 9, 2009)

> Originally posted by ds65:
> I need some advice. I was wait listed for the Fall 09 - so I'm starting over with the application process. I feel as though my first personal essay and visual submission were good (they did get me the interview) and I don't know how much I should change them. The film I submitted was my best work. Is it okay to send the same visual submission? How much should I change the essay? Personally, I think I blew it in the interview - I was asked to pitch (in three minutes or less) a screenplay I was working on and it threw me off.




It's a tough question.  According to my logic, if you got to the interview stage with the materials sent last year, then they were good enough.  If you've done something else in the mean time, include it, but only if it's better work.  I don't think they'll look poorly upon you sending the same work as last year if it best represents your talents. If the interview was where you were lacking then that should be your focus.  Be prepared for anything.  Keep at it!


----------



## Kretze (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi everybody! My name is Pau and I am from Barcelona.
ds65, I am in a very similar situation this year!
I was accepted both at AFI and Columbia (in Columbia after being waitlisted). I couldn't make it because of money issues, but this year I got an scholarship so everything is fine for the moment.
I am preparing my materials for the applications, and I would recommend you to try to work on new stuff if you can: it will show them that you are prolific (think that you will have to write and do so much if you get there). If you come out with something good, it's i better, and if not, you can send the same. But my advice is at least try!
I am really concerned about my Statement though. I think I shouldn't change it that much, but at the same time I don't know if they are going to think that I have been lazy this year!...
Well, I hope we can help each other from now on!

Thanks for posting guys!

God luck and don't let this process blow your mind: enjoy it! (or at least try!)


----------



## Winchester45 (Jan 29, 2010)

Has anyone heard or know when we're supposed to hear from Columbia?


----------



## Neville26 (Jan 31, 2010)

Columbia's application was probably the most daunting and as a screenwriter, I was particularly critical / obsessed with the "Film Treatment" portion.  Looking back, it's pretty awful, so unless they overlook that and see some other good things in my app, I think it's a no-chance for Columbia.  Does anyone have an idea of how many apply to MFA in Film/Screenwriting emphasis at Columbia, and how many accepted?  Typically, it seems the ratio for MFA in Film/Screenwriting programs is 1 out of 12 accepted, but just wanted to check and see.


----------



## Jay Drose (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree. The film treatment was also the most difficult element of the application. However, we are applying for this exact reason--to actually  become better at this mode of writing. My guess is that they want to see those mere potential. Those who wrote treatments with substance rather than the shallow, easy cliches easily found in stories and scripts.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm very disappointed in my film treatment, especially since I had a much better one prepared for later schools. Hopefully, it won't kill me.
I wonder how everything is weighted in their selection process?


----------



## Elianarra (Feb 1, 2010)

Assal,

It's cool that your wrote science fiction. I tend to write that kind of stuff, so my "finish this dialogue" was based in a sci fi world. However for my treatment, I did something more "real" It was hard!


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 2, 2010)

The more I read my film treatment, the more it sounds like "Meet The Parents" with a transgender/homosexual couple.  Lame, lame, lame.  I should've wrote about my script I'm working on now, about a church snowplow maintenance man who has an affair with the pastor's wife.  That story felt more real, more close to home (and where I'm from--in Michigan).  Grrrr.


----------



## Elianarra (Feb 2, 2010)

assal,
nice to meet someone else who likes sci-fi. i finished one short screenplay for a class, which i updated and revised for several of my applications. but in general i like to write prose, which made the whole creative part of the application even harder! some of the stories i submitted are longer than the word limit, so i just ended them at a good point.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 2, 2010)

I applied for the creative producing program, so I had to submit 2 treatments. One of mine was a scifi/timetravel movie.

Actually, it was transcribed verbatim from a dream I had, in which I dreamed the entire plot fade-in to credits-roll. I hope I continue to dream entire plots, as it's way easier than sweating them out over a keyboard. Ha.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 2, 2010)

That sounds good robot.  Dreams are great source material (most of the time). Sounds better/more promising than mine!


----------



## apex (Feb 2, 2010)

i'm from michigan too, neville.  what area you from?


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 3, 2010)

SW Michigan.  Kalamazoo/Battle Creek area.  More specifically, Richland/Gull Lake.  Where you from Apex?


----------



## Suzako (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey, all creative producing applicants.  I heard first hand today that they've only just begun reviewing applications.  They say they're really happy so far with the quality of the applications so far (especially since its the first year of this new program).  Looks like your interviews will be towards the end of March, so you'll probably be hearing about them at the end of this month.

hang in there!


----------



## robot_m (Feb 3, 2010)

I blame Ender's Game.

suzako- are you currently enrolled at Columbia or how did you hear this? if you are at Columbia, do you know how many people they are accepting for the creative producing major?


----------



## apex (Feb 3, 2010)

Neville, I'm from the Mt. Pleasant area, currently at CMU.  Fire up Chips! haha


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 3, 2010)

Apex, that's great.  So glad to hear there's a fellow Michigander on here.  We're a state with plenty of local pride, so it makes me smile to read you write, "fire up chips." ; )


----------



## Elianarra (Feb 3, 2010)

Assal, that would be great! LOL.


----------



## Suzako (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes I'm at Columbia and that's exactly how I heard all this.  I believe they are looking to have 25 people in the class for Creative Producing.  I don't know for sure about the directing applications but I would imagine they are on the same timeline as the producing ones (which means they're just starting to review them).  FYI, last year I heard about my interview getting scheduled in late February and was interviewed in mid-March.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 4, 2010)

Any MFA in Film (Screenwriting emphasis) people heard back for an interview from Columbia?


----------



## silverlain (Feb 5, 2010)

@Neville26    Nope...


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 9, 2010)

Just got an email (again) to fill out the Need Access form for Financial Aid.  That's kind of annoying.  So I have to pay $28 (and must do it by Feb. 15th) if I'm wanted to be considered for any institutional aid and as of yet, not even sure if I'm accepted.  Hmmm.  Oh well.  Just applied to the Need Access thing as well as the FAFSA.  All good financial aid, wise.  Anybody else fork over the $28 for the Need Access app for Columbia School of the Arts?


----------



## Silverlenz (Feb 9, 2010)

I got the same email. But, haven't forked up the money yet. Man thats a ripoff.. Oh well...I'll do it after I'm done with my FASFA form.


SilverLenz


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 9, 2010)

I find it kind of funny that I need to pay them to tell me I'm poor enough to be helped. How much has this process cost at this point, like 150 bucks? I can't even remember.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 9, 2010)

I did as well.


----------



## brittak (Feb 9, 2010)

I paid the 28 bucks. I'm already in for everything I got.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah but brittak, you've heard back from a few schools already (positively) so you're gold in my book.  Had I already heard back from some schools, I'd feel more confident at throwing some more money to Columbia.  It's just that their app was the most expensive out of all of them, too, you know?  Anyway.  I guess it's nothing in the long run and how much we'll be spending on school.


----------



## etone112 (Feb 11, 2010)

any screenwriters hear any news from columbia? they take forever. lucky for them they have such a good program that suckers like me wait around for them to maybe ask for an interview. please post if you have heard any news from them. good luck to all that applied.


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone know anything about these Columbia summer programs that they just sent out emails for?  Is it mainly for undergraduates and high school or what?


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 13, 2010)

What? I didn't get an email about a Columbia summer program!? Dang it!!


----------



## robot_m (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah, I haven't gotten an email either. What program did you apply for?


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't think it's a big deal.  The e-mail is called "Welcome to the 2010 School of Arts Summer Program" but I don't think it's related to everything else.  I think it's just a random thing, I'm sure they'll send it out to you in a few days.

I applied for Creative Producing.  I'll contact them and find out what all the hulabaloo is about.  

Does Columbia do interviews for everyone or only selected candidates?


----------



## Elianarra (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's an advertising thing. I got it too.


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah just looked at some older forums because I remembered reading something about it, other people got it last year too, no big deal.


----------



## Silverlenz (Feb 14, 2010)

Has everyone completed their FASFA. I just did mine. It was much easier than I imagined it to be. I guess it's because I no longer need to use my parents information. Yay..here's to being older ..lol jk. Anyways.. I still have to complete that other form (online) that Columbia requires. I can't believe I have to pay them to tell me I'm poor and can get loans..

SilverLenz


----------



## Elianarra (Feb 14, 2010)

yup.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 15, 2010)

Happy President's day.  I guess not much action will happen on here today b/c most schools are probably closed.  Except the one I work for.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 15, 2010)

hi, i am new to this site. 

i have applied for Columbia's MFA program too, haven't heard anything, does anyone have the idea when are they sending notifications? i looked through threads for NYU, UCLA, etc. they are all sending out notifications already, Luckily i got UCLA's, but i really hope i can get NYU's.... but it looks like i have no luck for that, no calls at all...


----------



## robot_m (Feb 15, 2010)

From what I can gather based on last year's thread, they won't start contacting people for interviews until next week.


----------



## etone112 (Feb 17, 2010)

any columbia chatter out there?


----------



## robot_m (Feb 22, 2010)

Just got a call from Columbia to set up an interview for the creative producing program! Don't know the date yet as I missed the call and they said they'd email me with all the info.

Funny, 'cause I just got back from NYC yesterday.


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Silverlenz (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats Robot_M.

SilverLenz


----------



## glencoco (Feb 22, 2010)

congrats robot_m. i got an interview invite from creative producing as well. seems like it'll probably happen over Skype.


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats everyone.  With the NYU timeframe pretty much closes its all on CalArts and Columbia for me and it sounds like this week interviews for Colubmia and acceptance letters from CalArts are both going out.  

The stress is gonna be awesome.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks, guys. My day totally balanced out though, because about an hour later my dog puked all over my car and it is possibly the worst thing I've ever smelled.

Glenco- congrats! when is your interview? still haven't gotten my email with the info, are all the interviews skype or did you have the option to do an in person?


----------



## glencoco (Feb 22, 2010)

@ robot_m

not sure when yet. the woman who called me gave me 3 dates around late Feb/early March. haven't received the email yet either. 

i'll probably be using Skype since i'm all the way in California. i'd love to use it as an excuse to visit NY again though.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the quick response!

I just got the email with the info. It'd be really funny if I ended up being in NY two weekends in a row (last weekend and next weekend).


----------



## youthquake (Feb 22, 2010)

robot_m,

congrats and sorry about your dog puke. 

well hopefully the start of producing interviews mean interviews for production will begin soon, as well. let the games begin!


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 22, 2010)

so the producing program has begun its notifications, has any directing/production applicants heard anything yet?


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm directing.  All quiet on the Eastern Front right now.


----------



## asd85 (Feb 22, 2010)

I applied for screenwriting, have yet to hear anything...


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 23, 2010)

Missed a call this morning.  I thought, since my AFI interview is today, that it was them following up just to confirm the time.  But nope!  It was Columbia!!!  Woo-hoo!  I got an interview!  Don't know if I can fly out on that Thursday from LA to NY, but will look into it.  So get ready people, Columbia (I applied for MFA in Film-Screenwriting track) is making the calls!!!


----------



## etone112 (Feb 23, 2010)

congrats neville i got the call this am too. mine's on march 8th, when's yours? any idea how many spots they take and how many people get interviewed? this whole process is so nerve wracking so when u get good news it's like the best thing ever. good luck on your AFI interview.


----------



## wyy123 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats!  No calls here, all I keep getting is emails asking to apply to be a grad assistant at Columbia for a completely different program that has nothing to do with film that I never asked about.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 23, 2010)

I just got an email for an interview. I wonder why some were called and some were emailed?


----------



## Elianarra (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats Neville and IP and anyone else! : - )


----------



## robot_m (Feb 23, 2010)

My interview is this saturday! Which means I'll be in NYC for interviews 2 weekends in a row.


----------



## wonderpony (Feb 23, 2010)

New to the site. I've been reading everyone's posts so I decided to finally join to share in the nervousness. I'm screenwriting but haven't heard anything yet. Congrats to those who have!


----------



## jojo (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey all, I'm new to this site as well, I just found it now while searching on the internet about columbia.  I applied and just got a call this morning for an interview with them on March 8th.  I just wanted to know if anyone knew anything about what the interview would be like?  Good luck to everyone applying!!!


----------



## TheFigment (Feb 23, 2010)

It looks like Producers and Screenwriters have heard back - any directors?


----------



## Jay Drose (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone know if they do rounds of interviews? (e.g, Northwestern) or if its one-and-done? I didn't hear anything this morning; I am a screenwriting applicant.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 23, 2010)

All I know is they gave me three option for interview dates. Feb 27, March 1, and March 8.


----------



## Jay Drose (Feb 23, 2010)

And they expect everyone to fly to NYC for an interview, right?


----------



## jojo (Feb 23, 2010)

no, they said you could do a phone interview as they understand not everyone will be able to come to NY


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 23, 2010)

anyone who heard from Columbia's directing? or are they just calling for producing and screenwriting? no a call for me since yesterday, getting nervous already...


----------



## brainwashed (Feb 23, 2010)

I applied for directing program at Columbia but did not get an interview call yet. I got interviews at USC and NYU though, so I'm keeping my hopes up.


----------



## Suzako (Feb 23, 2010)

It's only one interview round.  I imagine they are slowly scheduling them, so I wouldn't freak out if you haven't heard anything yet, guys!


----------



## asd85 (Feb 23, 2010)

how do they schedule them?

by last name, birth date, admissions preference etc?


----------



## Cathy Chang (Feb 23, 2010)

I also applied to screenwriting, and not yet hear anything...

hey asd85, are you an international applicant, too? Don't know if they will call US students first, and then international. But screenwriting and directing applicants are in the same pool, in last year's thread, I saw interview notices from Feb 24 all the way up to Mar 6 or Mar 7, so hold up~~


----------



## Laura_M (Feb 24, 2010)

I received an e-mail yesterday afternoon asking me to schedule an interview. I'm applying for directing only. They asked me to come in between March 15th and March 20th.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 24, 2010)

Etone! Sorry for the long delay replay. I got an interview for March 11th, so NYC here I come (only for 24 hours though--I work full time and can't get more time off work).  Congrats to the Directing prosp-peeps, too!  Wish you all the very best.


----------



## Ben (Feb 24, 2010)

Also interviewing at Columbia on the 11th--directing app too.


----------



## kelli21 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm an international student - got my interview invitation via email yesterday for MFA - Screenwriting. Should be flying to NYC for it! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## TheFigment (Feb 24, 2010)

Any Directing applicants get a call or email today? I only applied to Columbia - trying to figure out if they sent out all the notices.


----------



## Silverlenz (Feb 24, 2010)

TheFigment,

Did you only apply to Columbia on purpose? I don't know if you already know but Chapman is still taking applications. I'm only mentioning this as a backup and because you live in california already.

SilverLenz


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 24, 2010)

Cool, Ben!  Maybe I'll run into you in the Columbia Admissions office?  I'll be the one named Neville.


----------



## TheFigment (Feb 24, 2010)

Silver - Thanks for the heads up about Chapman... I am planning on moving to NYC regardless and had thought I would apply to schools in one year. Anyway, a professor at Columbia encouraged me to go for it this round.

Also, its program is well suited for me. It seems less industry geared than AFI, USC etc, without being and art-school-film-school like CalArts or School of the Art Institute of Chicago.  

Â¡Congrats to all who got the call!


----------



## Jay Drose (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone receive a rejection notice or a status change on their online application from Columbia?


----------



## wonderpony (Feb 24, 2010)

Beginning to think that all those who will interview have been contacted. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## kelli21 (Feb 24, 2010)

No idea - don't give up hope yet. 

Question: did any one who was offered an interview get information on which faculty members they were being interviewed by? Do they normally give this info?


----------



## znznzn.11 (Feb 24, 2010)

I also received an e-mail for schedule an interview. Since I'm not in the US the interview will be via Skype. I'm pretty nervous .. did anyone has this kind of interviews before? any suggestion?...


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 24, 2010)

znznzn - congradz! i am a Chinese student too, but i am in the US. no calls for me so far... did you have good amount of filmmaking experience?


----------



## jojo (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok.  Question to everyone that got scheduled for an interview.  What are you going to wear?  I'm a guy so I'm thinking a suit.  I don't know what the standard attire is for this stuff so if anyone has any suggestions please comment.  Again good luck to everyone who's getting interviewed and everyone who didn't get called yet.


----------



## TheSpaceAce (Feb 25, 2010)

I got an interview for Tuesday, March 9th. I'm flying up there to interview. I asked my guy what I should wear and whether or not it was a blind interview. I'll get back to you all when I hear!


----------



## znznzn.11 (Feb 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by JusTaNaPpLe:
> znznzn - congradz! i am a Chinese student too, but i am in the US. no calls for me so far... did you have good amount of filmmaking experience?



thank you JusTaNaPple. are you a exchange student or an ABC? I do have certain experiences but not a lot.. my major in University was not filmmaking. Good luck to you! there are still more than two weeks to go!


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 25, 2010)

znznzn - i am an international student, graduating from US college. i am major in film studies, but it was all about theories, so i have very little filmmaking experience, that is what i am worried about. but well, i am still hopeful... even though my visual sample is bad...

PS: anyone else heard from columbia directing? it's a week already...


----------



## robot_m (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm heading to the airport soon. Hopefully the snow hasn't completely shut down NYC. I have a layover, and I'd hate to have to spend the night before my interview sleeping in an airport.

Also, I hope my interview is still on. Can't get anyone to answer the phone at Columbia. I wonder if they are having a snow day.


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 26, 2010)

Robot...yeah, I haven't heard back from them since I confirmed my interview time with them.  I booked my flight from L.A., and am taking time off work to go, so I hope that is the set time and nothing changes.  It would be nice to get back a "Great, we'll see you on that day" reply, but I imagine they're just super busy.  This week and the next 2 weeks are probably the busiest time for their office. So, as hard as it is, I'm trying to show a little mercy b/c I know how working in a graduate Admissions office is (as I'm in one now) with competitive programs, etc.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 26, 2010)

no calls from Columbia yet, it's been a week already, and no calls from NYU, AFI, USC either... it's really depressing... 

anyone knows if Columbia's notification calls are going out next week as well?


----------



## Neville26 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.  What programs did you apply to Justanapple?


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Feb 26, 2010)

i applied to Proction(directing), which many people have received calls from... i know the visual sample of mine is good, and the writings might not be great, but i think i have a pretty strong personal statement, so i will keep up the hope.


----------



## AnnieHall (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi guys, 
nice to meet you all.
I'm an international student, currently living in Berkeley. I applied for screenwriting and got an interview on March 15th. I'm extremely nervous. Anyone has a clue what's going on in the interview...? 

Thanks


----------



## kelli21 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi AnnieHall. I've applied for screenwriting as well - international student like you - also totally freaked out. From what I've been hearing though, the interviewers are really nice and you just have to go prepared to talk about the kinds of stories you'd like to tell / films you'd like to make etc and y.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 27, 2010)

AnnieHall and Kelli21:

When were you contacted for an interview?

Just trying to figure out if it's just wave one or two at this point...

Thanks!


----------



## AnnieHall (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Kelli! Generally, I got the message on Feb 24th. Good luck!


----------



## kelli21 (Feb 27, 2010)

I got contacted on the 24th as well. Out of curiosity Annie, where are you from?


----------



## AnnieHall (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm originally from Israel (so I'm definitely not a native speaker) but I've been living in Berkeley for the past year and a half


----------



## AnnieHall (Feb 27, 2010)

Guys, what do you think of Columbia's film school's reputation? I heard the screenwriting department is pretty good, but what about the other departments? How's the school compare to others, such as AFI?


----------



## robot_m (Feb 27, 2010)

I had my producing interview with Ira and Maureen today. Pretty informal. Went pretty well, I think.


----------



## asd85 (Feb 27, 2010)

TO THOSE WHO'VE ALREADY BEEN GIVEN INTERVIEWS:

Did you apply well before the deadline, e.g. a week before?

I'm trying to discern whether there is any meaning to the order in which interviews are arranged.


----------



## jojo (Feb 27, 2010)

ASD85... I think I sent in my portfolio on november 30th or something like that...really late just at the deadline and I heard from them on the 23rd to schedule an interview...hope that helps.

Also, ROBOT_M - What did you wear to you interview for columbia?


----------



## robot_m (Feb 28, 2010)

asd- I had been working on my application for months, and had been done with everything for a week or so, but I sent mine in on the last possible day. In fact, at the last possible hour before the post office close.

jojo- I wore sort of business casual, I guess you could call it. my interviewers were both wearing jeans and sweaters. very professorial.

Annie- sorry, I missed your question earlier. I would say that their reputation is strong, and getting stronger in recent years with its string of Student Academy awards and having an alumni currently up for best director, etc. (Katherine Bigelow for Hurt Locker). The list of credits attributed to alumni and current staff is impressive, but the same could be said for any of the top schools. 

It does seem to me like Columbia is often over shadowed by NYU. It seems to me like the NYU program has more money than Columbia, based on the sleek, newish remodel of their offices. And I'm pretty sure that NYU's program is older.

I don't think reputation is a big deciding factor outside of the top 5. I think what it really comes down to is a difference in each programs philosophy and which one matches what you are looking for.


----------



## AnnieHall (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks robot!
What are the top 5 then? I must admit, I only applied to 2 school (actually three - AFI, Columbia and NYU for the Musical Theater Writing program) but due to lack of time and didn't have the chance to do a proper research.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 28, 2010)

USC, NYU, UCLA, AFI, COLUMBIA, CALARTS

This is a rough order, but is pretty much accurate. Some say NYU is #1, others say Calarts ahead of Columbia, but all of these schools have excellent programs, and varying philosophies.


----------



## AnnieHall (Feb 28, 2010)

Interesting. Somehow I hoped AFI was ranked higher


----------



## robot_m (Feb 28, 2010)

Again, for the top 5, there really is very little difference in quality. It all depends on what you want to do while in school and after, and what your emphasis is. So certain schools might be better for certain disciplines, but they are all incredible schools and programs.

As far as AFI goes, it's less of a traditional grad school and more of conservatory (I think the analogy that often gets used is that it's like the Juilliard of film), and that you really should know what you're going to work on before you get there. I also seem to remember that you don't actually get a Masters at AFI, so you wouldn't be able to teach, if you wanted to. But I could be mistaken on that.


----------



## AnnieHall (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Ben (Feb 28, 2010)

Robot M, you absolutely get an MFA at AFI--if you survive the program.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Feb 28, 2010)

It really does depend on what specific discipline you're interested in.

UCLA would be second for screenwriting, and AFI is probably ranked third or better if you're talking about cinematography.


----------



## robot_m (Feb 28, 2010)

Just thought of this, but they said we'd hear in about 3 weeks.


----------



## glencoco (Feb 28, 2010)

hi all, been away from the boards for a bit. had my interview on Saturday and i think it went really well. i was doing most of the asking, which i took as a good sign.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 1, 2010)

That's great glenco! Congrats!  Are you an MFA in Film (Screenwriting emphasis) or Directing or ? Just curious.  But yeah, glad it went well.  Did they give you a tour or anything like that before or after?  I'm thinking of scheduling that when i go if that's possible and not too much trouble.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 1, 2010)

has anyone get calls from Columbia since last week? are they still giving notifications? 

i think i just blew the UCLA interview, my pitch was a mess, so i am putting my hope on Columbia now, but i have heard nothing yet...


----------



## glencoco (Mar 1, 2010)

@ Neville26: i applied to creative producing and did my interview over Skype. best of luck on yours!


----------



## kelli21 (Mar 2, 2010)

Any directors / screenwriters have their interview yet?


----------



## robot_m (Mar 2, 2010)

Neville- I had my interview (creative producing) in person last Saturday. There was a second year graduate student there waiting for me outside the interview who answered a lot of my questions, but there was no tour or anything. Since it was Saturday, there weren't a lot of people around (though there were probably a dozen or so students working on something in one of the rooms and a couple of students in one of the editing rooms).

Ira encouraged me to wander around after the interview and look around and talk with anyone I saw, which I did.

One thing though is that Columbia's film department isn't very big geographically. From what I understand, it encompasses only one floor of the Dodge Building. It is also perhaps the least flashy building interior of any of the major film programs--it bears more of a resemblance to a high school. That being said, Columbia is my top choice for graduate school and I really hope I get in!

For comparison, I got a tour of NYU after my interview there and their film department takes up at least 2 floors and is very sleek and modern looking.

And of course places like UCLA, AFI and USC have entire buildings devoted to film...but real estate is at more of a premium in Manhattan than in L.A.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah . . . if you're expecting nice facilities and plenty of space, Columbia isn't the place.  The school of the arts in general just isn't the main focus of Columbia University (like it is at NYU and USC).  

If anyone is coming by and wants a silly tour by yours truly, just send me a PM!


----------



## asd85 (Mar 2, 2010)

no new interview notifications since the 24th of feb??


----------



## Cathy Chang (Mar 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by asd85:
> no new interview notifications since the 24th of feb??



it seems like that...haven't heard anything, either. But I guess my materials are not that bad, at least could bring me an interview...


----------



## asd85 (Mar 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by Suzako:
> Yeah . . . if you're expecting nice facilities and plenty of space, Columbia isn't the place.  The school of the arts in general just isn't the main focus of Columbia University (like it is at NYU and USC).



u sound awfully jaded - beginning to rethink my application!

i only applied to columbia, its the only place i want to go cause:
1) highly regarded screenwriting dept, perhaps the best(?) among the big 5, students come out with award winning stories
2) combined screenwriting/directing program until end of second year


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 3, 2010)

seems like there is no more notifications since this week, has it ended already? that would suck since Columbia is my last hope now...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 3, 2010)

i just got an email this morning confirming my interview for next week, but that is a follow-up email to the phone call/email from them that i received last tuesday, feb. 23rd.  so not sure, justanapple.  don't give up hope.  you applied to other schools and got rejections already?  really? what other schools did you apply to?


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Mar 3, 2010)

I've also pretty much given up on Columbia as well.  They sent out their interview requests in a flash and nothing has been heard from them in week it seems.  It's all on CalArts for me now.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 3, 2010)

Neville - i only got the the rejection from NYU yesterday, havent heard anything from AFI, USC, but since the notifications had been given out a few week already, i assume my chances are really low, just like NYU. the only interview i got was at UCLA, but unfortunately i blew it, and yes, i am pretty sure about that. so i think Columbia is my last hope... i dont want to lose the hope, but cant help it as the time passes...


----------



## KaiserSuZ (Mar 3, 2010)

hi all, i've been lurking here for the past month or so and cant decide if this forum is making me more or less anxious, but i thought i'd share some hopefully encouraging news from Columbia. I called admissions yesterday with some bs questions to see if i could get any realistic update about rejections/acceptances. I was told by an admissions rep that not getting an interview request does not necessarily mean you are already rejected. She told me "we accept a lot of people every year that we do not interview." I'm inclined to believe this because a) i didn't get an interview request and i've already been rejected by 2 other schools so i'm really hoping i'm still in the running at columbia; and b) this is the 3rd separate time i've been told this line about interviews not being a "2nd round" of acceptance. Interview decisions are made by faculty members reviewing applications and not (strictly) by admissions committee members. Obviously, getting an interview is a great sign because it doesn't mean you've already been crossed off the list and they're still interested in learning about you, but it doesn't sound like it means thsoe applications were stronger or weaker than others--just that the reviewers are potentially interested in you and need to know more about you than they got from your app. Not getting an interview at Columbia does not mean you're already crossed off the list, it just means that they have a good enough idea of what you're presenting from the app. Of course, for most applicants, it will also mean that you've already been dismissed--but the interview IS NOT a requisite of admission and ppl are accepted without it. NYU and UCLA were pretty upfront about interviews being a needed thing to advance your app, so I see no reason why Columbia would mislead ppl about this. Good luck to everyone who does have an interview--it's a great opportunity to convince them you should be there--but for those who didn't, you might still be in the running anyway. hey, most of us will get rejected regardless of interviewing or not, so why not stay positive until absolutely unavoidable?


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know if most of us are being pessimistic, more than just being realistic.  Has anyone heard of folks that have been accepted to Columbia without an interview?  It's great that their admissions people say that they take people without interviews, but has anyone looked back at past years to see if that is really true?

And even if it is pure pessimism, we can either be right or pleasantly surprised when we're wrong


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've called and I've heard that. It may or may not be true. I don't know. There is no telling. 

However, I feel like grad students working the office are less inclined to lie than admissions folks. 

One sounded pretty sincere about them sometimes accepting people without interviews. He also said they contact people in waves. I was hoping for a second wave, but haven't seen it yet. 

It seems like a pretty opaque process that's arbitrary and bound to make us crazy unless we stop thinking about it...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 3, 2010)

Justanapple, how did you get rejected from NYU?  I'm on the west coast so if you got a snail mail letter, I'll probably get mine in the coming week.  Just curious.


----------



## Jay Drose (Mar 3, 2010)

Though I doubt the administration and/or students are being disingenuous about accepting people without interviews, any likelihood of that occurring would be rare. Maybe one to two a year? Its only speculation, but common sense tells me they would do so only with great selectiveness. 

What's more important to find out is if there have been any rejection letters. So far I've heard none (from Screenwriting or Directing). If   some people have been rejected, it gives some hope for those of us who've been told nothing.

@Suzako: you went through this last year. Can you dig and find anything on the matter?


----------



## asd85 (Mar 4, 2010)

I honestly doubt they would accept people without interviewing. I haven't heard of it happening even once.

The grad students/admissions admin might be confused with MA Film Studies applicants who often are not interviewed.

It doesn't make sense to go through the trouble of interviewing the majority of students and then not bothering with a handful even over the phone/skype.


----------



## kelli21 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was going through some of the older forums and I believe I saw one person who was accepted without an interview. He / She got a call late in the game and thought it was to schedule and interview but it was a straight out acceptance. That said, I agree that the film division must be VERY selective about the applicants that they allow in without an interview. I highly doubt there's more than a handful per year. All the same - it ain't over till it's over. Patience guys!


----------



## asd85 (Mar 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by kelli21:
> I was going through some of the older forums and I believe I saw one person who was accepted without an interview. He / She got a call late in the game and thought it was to schedule and interview but it was a straight out acceptance.



I may be wrong but I recall she was an MA Film Studies applicant...they don't interview those


----------



## asd85 (Mar 4, 2010)

My take on this is a bit different:

NY was snowed over for most of last week, the week they started contacting people for interviews, and,

- there is often a gap between the first and second 'waves' of contacting people, so,

- I suspect it's only a matter of time before they start contacting people again


----------



## robot_m (Mar 4, 2010)

You could be right about the first and second wave thing, but I'm pretty sure the snow didn't shut them down for too long (at most 1 day). And anyway, you don't need to be physically present on campus to send out interview emails.


----------



## ragless (Mar 4, 2010)

Columbia was only closed down for one day (Friday the 26th).


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 4, 2010)

The only day NYU was closed due to the snow last week is Friday. The same most likely goes for Columbia. When Columbia started contacting people about interviews, there was so snow whatsoever. I never got a call, so I remember.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 4, 2010)

Neville - i got an email says my application status is ready for view, so i checked the website (log in), there is a new option which says application status, and that is where it shows rejection.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2010)

Did you get an interview Justanapple?  I can't remember if you said you did or not?  And we're talking about Columbia, correct?  Not NYU? These boards are changing so fast I can't keep up.


----------



## asd85 (Mar 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by robot_m:
> I'm pretty sure the snow didn't shut them down for too long (at most 1 day)



my bad..

...that's what I get for eavesdropping on weather reports from the other side of the world..


----------



## youthquake (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks, assal!

ok, so what do i do for 14 days


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 5, 2010)

Neville - lol, back to Columbia, i have not heard back anything, still waiting, but not hopeful...


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm waiting neutrally...


----------



## yonkondy (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, assal, great news.
I couldn't believe I haven't heard back from Columbia. This sounds like good news for me.
Thanks!


----------



## asd85 (Mar 5, 2010)

i called an asked too.

the admissions rep sounded confident (and adamant, in a placating way) that some candidates are admitted without being interviewed.

so either we're so good we don't need interviews, or we suck...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 6, 2010)

Asd85, the former may be true but the latter is not.  It's not an "either I'm brilliant or sucky." Stay confident.  Even if you get a rejection, try to let it slide off your back.  It'll make you a better writer and prove that you do not, in fact, suck.  I mean come on now, no one who got through the Columbia MFA in Film application process sucks in my book. That was the most difficult application of them all, in my opinion.  Think of how many people saw that and decided to not go for it?  All that to say, chin up.  You all don't suck.  I know b/c your writing on here has made me laugh and you've proved you have a sense of humor.  In my book, no one with a sense of humor sucks.  Understand?


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 6, 2010)

I've posted some of my best work on these boards.

In all seriousness, if they are in fact being truthful about the process I would think that they would contact people whose applications were ambiguous or contradictory in some way. Also, there is also the possibility of not being accepted based on their feeling that you aren't right for their program for whatever reason.


----------



## kelli21 (Mar 6, 2010)

Good luck to everyone with an interview this week! Also, I think we're going to drive ourselves crazy if we keep trying to analyze whether getting an interview or not means we're more likely to get in. As far as I'm concerned we're all on equal footing until those acceptance calls start being made. Since we've only got like 2 or so more weeks to wait - hang in there!


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Mar 6, 2010)

I found CalArts to be the most intense application of the three schools I applied to (NYU, Columbia, CalArts), with Columbia actually being the easiest.  Especially since the visual portfolio was optional (which is beyond bizarre to me, I definitely still included one).  

All the same, Neville's larger point about how a rejection from any of these schools is not proof that you suck and you should not take it too personally.  There are so many elements out of your control that range from everything to the composition of the rest of the applicants to the mood the reviewing professor was in when they looked at your application.  

All the same, without an interview, I'm not holding out much hope.  While it's clear that the school insists that they do occasionally accept people without one, (and reject those with them), it doesn't sit well with me personally.  I'll be very surprised if I am accepted in to Columbia.

But very pleasantly surprised 

Regardless, best of luck to all of you.  It's been great to have you all to look to and hear about your successes so far.


----------



## asd85 (Mar 6, 2010)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> Asd85, the former may be true but the latter is not.  It's not an "either I'm brilliant or sucky." Stay confident.  Even if you get a rejection, try to let it slide off your back.  It'll make you a better writer and prove that you do not, in fact, suck.  I mean come on now, no one who got through the Columbia MFA in Film application process sucks in my book. That was the most difficult application of them all, in my opinion.  Think of how many people saw that and decided to not go for it?  All that to say, chin up.  You all don't suck.  I know b/c your writing on here has made me laugh and you've proved you have a sense of humor.  In my book, no one with a sense of humor sucks.  Understand?



Well, Neville26, that was wonderfully generous and kind of you.

I do feel a little silly because I was being facetious - I do not, nay, cannot believe that I or anyone else on these boards really sucks.

But you are right, and thank you for saying it.

Good luck to all!


----------



## jojo (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey everyone, just wanted to post for everyone who hasn't interviewed yet.  I had my interview and I thought I'd share how it went, because I was really nervous about it.

When I got to Dodge Hall all of the students and professors were really friendly and helped me find where I needed to get to and they all were willing to spend time talking about the program and how the liked it...

When I got into the interview there were to professors there and they were really welcoming and did their best to calm my nerves.  But the interview was more of a friendly conversation about what films I liked, why Columbia, what style of writing and what my influences were.  It was really laid back and a very cool experience. 

What else can I say?   Just try and relax and not prepare too much, because it's just a conversation.  I know at least one of the professors read my application and was very nice in complementing it, which made me feel even more comfortable and they also invited me back to sit in on a few classes.  

Anyway, I hope this helps anyone who hasn't interviewed yet.  GOODLUCK...


----------



## robot_m (Mar 8, 2010)

congrats, jojo! good luck!

are you a screenwriting/directing applicant?


----------



## kelli21 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Who did you interview with?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have my interview Thursday.  I'm an MFA in Film-Screenwriting applicant.  Getting excited for it.


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Mar 9, 2010)

Watching the Oscars Sunday night, Michael Giacchino's speech after winning for Best Original Score seems very appropriate for those of us doubting our skills in light of no word from the university.  

http://soundtrackfans.ning.com...0108%3AVideo%3A19715


----------



## etone112 (Mar 9, 2010)

good luck Neville. I had mine yesterday, actually running out the door to go sit in on a screenwriting class at columbia, which I'm totally psyched to do. The interview is really relaxed, just a conversation about who you are as an artist and why u want to columbia. take some deep breaths and you will do great. good luck.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 9, 2010)

That's great etone!  Did you setup that visit to class beforehand?  I wonder if they have any classes Thursday morning I could visit.


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Mar 9, 2010)

Huzzah for spam, I guess.


----------



## etone112 (Mar 9, 2010)

i just asked after my interview and they set me  up for something the next day. they are really nice and helpful, so just ask anyone in the office and i'm sure they will be helpful to u like they were with me.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice. I really wanted to sit in on a class, but I flew in Friday night, my interview was Saturday morning, and then I flew out on Saturday night.

So what are your observations on the class? Where was it held? How many people in it? Etc.?


----------



## etone112 (Mar 10, 2010)

it was great. sat in on a screenwriting workshop class. around 10 people in the class. very good vibe. seemed like a bunch of interesting smart people working on interesting projects.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 11, 2010)

has anyone else heard anything from Columbia since the week they sent out notifications? it's been two weeks already...


----------



## robot_m (Mar 11, 2010)

Last year people didn't hear until around the 25th of March.


----------



## youthquake (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey robot_m, do you remember if anyone off last year's board got accepted without an interview?


----------



## robot_m (Mar 11, 2010)

There was a guy who got in with no interview for the MA program, but not for the MFA, at least not as far as I know.


----------



## akayy (Mar 12, 2010)

hello. i'm an international student and wanted to know whether anyone has received their interview call for Directing mfa yet?  
i haven't till now and it's kinda getting me worried.


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Mar 12, 2010)

They stopped sending out interview calls for the MFA program a while ago.  While many on these forums say that students get in without an interview, I am not holding out much hope for myself as I didn't get an interview.


----------



## akayy (Mar 12, 2010)

aahhh.. u just made the worst day of my life worse. 
but thanks anyway.
hope u get the school you want.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 12, 2010)

so anyone knows if they are done with notification now? if yes, that'd be bad, cuz i got rejected by NYU, and just got my rejection from USC yesterday...


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't believe they've sent out any notifications of acceptance or rejection, but if you are talking about interviews, then yes, I think it was established earlier in the thread that they are done sending out interview noticies.


----------



## glencoco (Mar 12, 2010)

got in touch with Columbia and heard that decisions probably won't be going out until after the end of spring break, which is March 21. so  it looks like there's still a bit of waiting to do...


----------



## robot_m (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, last year the first people notified were on 3/25.


----------



## Dead Honky (Mar 12, 2010)

Weird.  I called them today and they told me that only the first wave of interview notifications is complete.  And the second would go out next week.

Though I specified that I applied for screenwriting.  Dunno if that goes for the other concentrations.


----------



## Generallyspeaking22 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dead Honky:

I mean this in the kindest way possible, but this year I learned school administrators lie over the phone to avoid awkward conversations.

I am by no means a definitive authority on this, but that's my take on this situation.

I hope I am wrong. 

EDIT: I really do hope I am wrong. I am just speculating, but I saw it happen with NYU Production and now perhaps Dramatic writing too. The schools won't really tell you about the process b/c they don't want to "hint" at decisions over the phone.

Good luck to you, regardless!


----------



## Jay Drose (Mar 12, 2010)

Yikes.

I think all the quasi-inferencing and speculation is going to catch up to us. Especially to those who are still hoping for an interview or an acceptance without one.


----------



## Cathy Chang (Mar 15, 2010)

It seems silent here the whole weekend...

Still no news for me, and is hoping that they will start with the "second wave"...and good luck to those who will have interviews this week!


----------



## robot_m (Mar 15, 2010)

Columbia is on Spring Break this week, so I'm not expecting too much activity.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, end of next week seems more likely to hear back from Columbia.  We shall see.  I wasn't as confident at all for my interview at Columbia as I was for AFI, but I'd sure love to be accepted at Columbia.  Such a great school/program.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 17, 2010)

I interviewed at Columbia yesterday. I think it went well. I felt really good coming out of it. I actually hit all the notes I wanted to hit, that's a first.

If only it wasn't so damn expensive.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 17, 2010)

did they happen to mention when they are planning on sending out notifications?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought Columbia has always been early April (according to their website) as far as sending out notifications.  But could be earlier.  That's always a possibility. Hang in there, robot.  You've been waiting longer than most, that's for sure.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 17, 2010)

the past 2 years, notifications have started on March 25th.


----------



## jojo (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey, I interviews last week for screenwriting/directing and they said 2 to 3 weeks from last Monday.  So I'm hoping we'll hear sometime next week...


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 17, 2010)

They told me 2-3 weeks as well. I think that might be their standard noncommittal answer.

I still don't have good questions to when the interview is wrapping up. I'm pretty chatty during, and I always forget to reserve something for the end. Boo.


----------



## rockie2 (Mar 17, 2010)

To the screenwriters who interviewed on march 12/13th, who interviewed you? The department chair? Admissions staff?


----------



## ragless (Mar 18, 2010)

I had my interview today and it was a really good experience! A student answered my questions beforehand, then I interviewed with two professors and a grad student. I really liked their questions and they were extremely perceptive!

Here's hoping...


----------



## robot_m (Mar 18, 2010)

any word on when/how notifications go out?


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 18, 2010)

Not sure if it will be different this year, but I got into Columbia I believe on March 25 last year. So you should know soon!!


----------



## KaiserSuZ (Mar 19, 2010)

@ sophiedog

Do you know of anyone in your class who was accepted into the program without first interviewing? i think a lot of us (who didn't interview   are curious to know


----------



## Suzako (Mar 19, 2010)

I do not know specifically of anyone accepted who was not interviewed.  But . . . I mean, this doesn't really come up in conversation.  I do know of some people taken off the wait list very late in game.


----------



## akayy (Mar 19, 2010)

from what i know. they dont tell until end april/ may
so maybe there's still hope for getting an interview. i havent received the interview call yet either but not hopeful anymore 
i hope they make exceptions. their program so so good. and this is the only ONE place i want to go to.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 19, 2010)

Kaiser--I had to make the really tough choice not to attend Columbia and I think someone from this board got my spot because right after I gave it up, they got in off the waitlist (I just checked the board out of curiousity on how this year's application was..ie procrastinating from schoolwork). But from my research last year, it appeared that absolutely no one got in without an interview..


----------



## KaiserSuZ (Mar 19, 2010)

@ sophiedog

--thanks! Where did you end up going, do you mind my asking? And how did you decide? (i'm probably not getting in anywhere this year, but in the event i do decide to apply again insider info is always helpful  )


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Kaiser, I had actually also applied to law school also and that's where I am now. It was REALLY tough to turn down Columbia, if money, etc. didn't matter I would have gone to Columbia. But things got complicated because of finances and the fact that I'm Canadian (can be difficult to get to stay in the States unless you're sponsored by your job but with the recession and the nature of the film industry, it may be tough to get someone to sponsor you, otherwise you have to go through O-visa (artists visa), complicated. It wasn't that I didn't know how much $$ Columbia cost, but with the recession, the money became a more real issue I guess you could say--from the time that I applied to Columbia to when I got in, they had raised the tuition and fees and that increase alone equalled what I'd pay for a year of law school (in Canada). I talked to as many people as I could--quite a few current and former Columbia students, and some producers and execs. WHen one student found out what the new overall cost was, they said that as much as they loved the program, they did not think they could recommend spending that much on it. It is just a huge amount of money with no job security in the end. I think everyone who goes into it knows how tough the industry can be, but we want it so badly that many of us are willing to pay tons for a really good education (and the connections that go with it). I also spoke to a producer who works on a very successful TV show. He didn't want to tell me what to do but he did say that the industry is pretty chaotic right now (esp. with the recession), and that both a law and film background are good backgrounds to get into the industry. When I told him what I had decided, he told me that that was what he wanted to tell him (law--he just didn't want to make the decision for me). BUt it's not like a law degree=automatic entrance into this business either! It just gives you more options and maybe a different way to get involved (but more in a producing/exec sense (you get training in financing, business, taxes, etc, not directing, and only writing if you happen to make connections and happen to be able to write--ie the same producer I talked to is also working on a new show created by a former lawyer). 

Anyway, that is some of how I made that decision. If I didn't have to worry about being able to stay in the country, giving me time to build a career and work in another job while trying to get film work, then I think I would have been more willing to put up that kind of money. Somethign to think about is whether you have another way of breaking in if you don't go to film school--can you intern, work your way up at a studio for ex--film school will give you connections and training faster but if you don't get in/get in this year, try other avenues too. 
Who knows if it was the right choice, it was really tough and some days when I'm trying to learn constitutional law I want to hit myself over the head for not going to Columbia lol.


----------



## KaiserSuZ (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi Sophiedog, this is hilarious, because for 4 years my mom has been telling me I'd do great at law school, and in her words: "Film school is for people who get rejected by law school"

good for you for making the best decision that worked for you--you'll def. still have an opportunity to work in film, and with the finances and legal issues being so involved in filmmaking, i'm sure your background will be a bonus. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 19, 2010)

my brother is a lawyer as is his girlfriend and two of their good friends (who I am also good friends with)...and they all have been telling me for years NOT to become a lawyer.

every time I bring it up..."I think I'm going to go to lawschool..." they yell "DON'T!!"

the economy is recovering, but jobs are still hard to come by.

if you want a sure-thing job, go to medical school and become an anesthesiologist. otherwise, no one can tell what is going to happen and where you end up.



BUT...I did just go and re-check the tuition at Columbia. HOLY **** **** ****! I was expecting to come out of grad school with at most $150,000 in debt, but Columbia clocks in at $256,000! Am I reading that right? What, upon graduating are you issued a Bentley? How can it possibly cost that much?


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 19, 2010)

Haha Kaiser, I think getting into Columbia or one of the other top film schools is about the same odds as getting into Harvard law! (or even worse odds). 
But robert m, definitely agree with your brother in the case of going to law school in the states. Getting jobs in the US even coming from the best law schools is not easy. Luckily the Canadian system wasn't hit as hard and graduates have better chances of getting one. And also note that you will have to pay for film costs on top of all of the tuition, fees, housing--some people won't spend exorbitant amounts but for those making films, won't be cheap and donations are harder to come by now. It really is expensive, but such a great program!


----------



## youthquake (Mar 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by robot_m:
> my brother is a lawyer as is his girlfriend and two of their good friends (who I am also good friends with)...and they all have been telling me for years NOT to become a lawyer.
> 
> every time I bring it up..."I think I'm going to go to lawschool..." they yell "DON'T!!"
> ...



I love the idea of everyone getting a Bentley when they graduate. Kudos.


----------



## asd85 (Mar 21, 2010)

Speaking of costs and whatnot, Suzako, Sophiedog, and any current students/alums out there - 

how much finaid does columbia give? how many students get aid and for how much? i've heard columbia isn't particularly generous


----------



## robot_m (Mar 21, 2010)

I just did some research on this. Some (not all, not sure how many) first years get fellowships of varying amounts, the most generous of which is half off your tuition. Which would mean you're still paying like $21,376 a year, and (I think) not including living expenses, which means another $21,310 (according to the estimates on Columbia's website).

But I've read that more financial assistance becomes available after the first year.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 21, 2010)

They say there are grants out there but I was told by more than one student that because of the economy, the number of grants has really gone down. When I got in there was nothing they could offer me (could have been harder because I'm international)--the impression that I got was that you're pretty much on your own even after first year. Meaning there might be a few grants here and there but with the price tag it doesn't add up to much. More just a nice gesture than helping to offset costs.


----------



## Elianarra (Mar 21, 2010)

hmmm,

my friend got aid her first year and did not get aid her second year. She graduated, but it was a little harder...
It probably depends on the person/program.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 22, 2010)

So this is probably the week.  By Friday we all should know something (based on last year's forums), right? 

Crossing fingers.  Kneeling.  Beating chest.  Crying out.  Etc.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 22, 2010)

let's hope so.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 22, 2010)

I have heard rumors of some people having grants in my year (during our 1st year), but for the most part, um, yeah they don't really give you anything.  There's standard financial aid for US students through federal loans and that's it for the most part.  I got a very very wee fellowship and it felt like it was mostly to acknowledge me (not that it wasn't appreciated, but it was a drop in the bucket).  

For the second year, we have all heard rumors of fellowships and scholarships, haha.  When I was deciding whether or not to go, Columbia tried to imply that there was a LOT more financial aid for your second year.  (And indeed, there are fellowships which we can apply for and scholarships which I'm sure vary year to year)..  After your second year (for your thesis year(s)), tuition is a LOT less so I'm not sure how that works yet.


----------



## kelli21 (Mar 24, 2010)

sigh....patience was never my strong suit


----------



## New2you (Mar 24, 2010)

Columbia is pretty much my last and only hope, as it was the only program that asked me to interview. NYU and UCLA have sent out rejections to me. I've heard no word from Chapman or Carnegie Mellon. Does anyone know the ratio of interviewed applicant to accepted applicant for Columbia?


----------



## jojo (Mar 24, 2010)

rumor has it that they interview double what they accept.  so for screenwriting directing I think it's like 65-70 people accepted so double that number for interviews.  Could be wrong though. 

I'm waiting impatiently as well...


----------



## Criterion (Mar 24, 2010)

We might be hearing back as soon as this or next week, guys! Good luck, everyone. Try not to think about it too much.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 24, 2010)

Just got a call!!!! I'm in!!!!!!

EDIT: got in for creative producing.


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats Robot.. I know you have gone throught a lot stuff to finally get in. I bet it feels so good.


----------



## Criterion (Mar 24, 2010)

That's awesome, robot_m!!!! I like to think I triggered that call with my previous post. ;-)


----------



## glencoco (Mar 24, 2010)

i just got off the phone and i got in for Creative Producing! yay! (and CONGRATS to you robot_m!)

now gonna start working on the financing...


----------



## robot_m (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks everyone!

glencoco- see you this fall!


----------



## ZackDunborn (Mar 24, 2010)

I just got the call!

I swear I hadn't taken a breath since Robot's post haha.

See you guys in the fall!!!!

[EDIT: Creative Producing]


----------



## kelli21 (Mar 24, 2010)

IM IN- SCREENWRITING! Just got the call!!!


----------



## Criterion (Mar 24, 2010)

WHOOOO!!! The calls don't stop! I'm in! Directing! Congratulations to everyone who's heard back so far!


----------



## kelli21 (Mar 24, 2010)

Good things come to those who panic


----------



## l224444 (Mar 24, 2010)

Whoa, can they call everyone in one afternoon???? This is panic.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats Kelli!  This is pretty late to be getting calls, isn't it?  Wow.  It's like 9 PM EST.  Oh well.  Hopefully, they'll continue thru tomorrow for the rest of us.


----------



## kelli21 (Mar 24, 2010)

It is late - I thought it was my Mom or something! Best call of my life though! I'm just about to graduate from my undergrad - and I'm 21 - First thing they commented on was the fact I was so young - thought I was a goner


----------



## New2you (Mar 24, 2010)

Had an interview with Columbia on March 9th. It was the only school that interviewed me. I didn't get a call today. Got a rejection from NYU today, my top school. When should I start panicing?


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 24, 2010)

Also got a call this evening from Eric. I'm in! Still waiting on NYU, but I have really loved everything about my experience with Columbia.

EDIT: Directing


----------



## asd85 (Mar 25, 2010)

congrats to all..!

[any financial aid news?]


----------



## Laura_M (Mar 25, 2010)

Eric offered me a partial scholarship on the phone when he called, but I'm not sure if I would also qualify for additional aid. I was too flustered to ask specifically, but he did say stuff was coming in the next week.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 25, 2010)

They offered me some financial aid, but it wasn't very much.


----------



## nyny4282 (Mar 25, 2010)

just called columbia to ask if everyone gets a call... i was told no, these calls are discretionary but no decisions have been made officially, and they're not even quite done with their process? stuff will go into the mail this week or next...


----------



## KaiserSuZ (Mar 25, 2010)

Congratulations, guys! How exciting--columbia's program is amazing and there's such a strong aesthetic coming out of their alumni! just out of curiosity, and i think i already know the answer, did any of you accepted into the directing/screenwriting program NOT have an interview? 

congrats, again!


----------



## robot_m (Mar 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by nyny4282:
> just called columbia to ask if everyone gets a call... i was told no, these calls are discretionary but no decisions have been made officially, and they're not even quite done with their process? stuff will go into the mail this week or next...



Yeah, they told me over the phone that official notices wouldn't be sent out until Friday and not received until next week.


----------



## Onedadda (Mar 25, 2010)

Question about financial aid:
from what I gather the schools offers of aid you all mention are grants or free money right?

I was always curious--I know international students sometimes have trouble with financing-- but as as American citizen am I right to assume that it is relatively easy to pay the rest of tuition and living finances through federal loans? 

Or is there ever a case where you aren't offered enough loans through fafsa or whatever And can't afford film school? Cause that would suck


----------



## asd85 (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone accepted WITHOUT INTERVIEW?


----------



## robot_m (Mar 25, 2010)

I think FAFSA usually covers most of it.


----------



## karina (Mar 25, 2010)

Congrats robot!!!!! So happy to hear that you got accepted! 

So you're not going to law school at all now?


----------



## brainwashed (Mar 25, 2010)

Congrats Robot!!! You deserve it!!!


----------



## robot_m (Mar 25, 2010)

yeah, I'll put off going to law school until after I get my MFA.


----------



## jojo (Mar 25, 2010)

So if you didn't get a call yet you're not in?  Or is it just a few people that were called before the 
"official" notices are sent out?


----------



## Kretze (Mar 25, 2010)

Congrats to everybody who got in!!

I am an international student and wanted to know if you know if they are going to make more calls during this week or not!

Thank yoou!

Good luck


----------



## robot_m (Mar 25, 2010)

It'd be nice to sort of know some people before we start classes, so I quickly threw together a facebook page for people entering Columbia:

http://www.facebook.com/home.p...?gid=112039378811563


----------



## l224444 (Mar 25, 2010)

I feel like if you don't get a call, you're not in. Perhaps they said otherwise, but it has already been made clear they are not transparent about the process and seek to avoid awkward situations on the phone.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm thinking the same I224444, but I'd wait until the weekend.  I think there still could be calls coming today and tomorrow.  No way can they call everyone in the same day (unless it's many people doing it).  I know a woman in my office who does this and she'll spread it over several days b/c it can be exhausting talking to 30, 40, 50 people in one day calling them, telling them they're in.  20 is a lot to do in a day for one person.  It just is, with everything else they have to do.  So I'm still waiting/hoping thru to tomorrow and Friday.  I think if I've heard nothing then then...eek...probably not the best thing.  Did you get an interview I224444?  I did, FYI.


----------



## l224444 (Mar 25, 2010)

Neville:
I like your attitude because it gives me hope, as opposed to anxiety. I also had an interview and I felt like I did alright, although the professors were really nice and I feel like they could leave everyone with such an impression. So let's hope together. 
-


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 25, 2010)

I224444: Glad to hear. Yeah, so maybe tonight around the same time more calls will come out.  We'll see.  But if Saturday comes, you have my permission to start getting less and less hopeful. I'll be there with you, too.  With a bottle of gin.


----------



## jojo (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm in the same boat as you guys.  Had an interview, thought it went well, but I think everyone's goes well.  

I agree if Saturday rolls around and we still haven't heard anything I think we're not getting in.  

Best of luck.

Just thought of this.  Prob not good news for everyone waiting to hear, but they did contact everyone for interviews within two days (or so I think by looking at older posts) so things are looking pretty grim


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 25, 2010)

I guess I'm one of the exceptions, b/c I didn't feel it went well.  I wasn't connecting well, I wasn't answering questions well, I was saying things I later regretted, etc.  So yeah, jojo, I'm glad your interview went well but let's just say I won't be surprised if I get rejected from Columbia.  It was the worst out of all the interviews I had, I felt.


----------



## New2you (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't know about that. It doesn't seem like anyone was called today, and it looks like the calls went out between 6 and 9pm EST yesterday. I find it hard to believe that they called everyone that was accepted in three hours. I tend to believe that they are telling the truth and more acceptances are to come. Keep hope alive guys! Good luck to all.


----------



## jojo (Mar 25, 2010)

> I'm one of the exceptions, b/c I didn't feel it went well. I wasn't connecting well, I wasn't answering questions well, I was saying things I later regretted, etc. So yeah, jojo, I'm glad your interview went well but let's just say I won't be surprised if I get rej



Sorry to hear that...

If you don't mind my asking, who did you interview with and what concentration?


----------



## l224444 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hmm, none of you lurkers got in today? Weird, it doesn't seem to me like they could notify so quickly either, especially with the weird hours.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 25, 2010)

I will say this: I don't want people to hang on to false hope but I know that a slew of people in my class got in off the wait list.  So . . . there's that.  (but I'm pretty sure they all were interviewed)


----------



## asd85 (Mar 25, 2010)

I was in two minds about posting this because it's nice to have hope and i dont want to take that away from you -

But writing this out will give me a sense of closure and hopefully you too -

I called Thursday morning because my current employers need me to commit one way or the other about next academic year. I explained the situation to the admissions officer. He eventually admitted: 

"If you didn't get an interview, it's safe to say you will not be admitted..."

I was still hoping to be the exception until I resolved to write this, but now I'm going to get on with life and commit to the job I am very lucky to have. I am also going to sit down and write a screenplay...

I could never have afforded the MFA anyways..

Sorry guys, best of luck...


----------



## KaiserSuZ (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks for calling asd85. i can count myself out now. i'm sure some interviewed ppl will get waitlisted though, so good luck!

i think i was really premature to do applications this year when i haven't spent as much time on writing as i should have. for those who were accepted, what went into your preparation? and did you have a lot of ppl look over your work?


----------



## robot_m (Mar 26, 2010)

I started working on my application in May. I went through 3 major revisions (starting over from scratch) on my Statement of Purpose, and probably 20-30 drafts of what ended up being my final version.

The creative aspects took me less time because they were story ideas I'd had for a while.

In fact, I decided on applying for Creative Producing late in the game, and I ended up writing the second of my two treatments the day before the deadline.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 26, 2010)

Did any screenwriting emphasis applicants get the call that had interviewed?


----------



## kelli21 (Mar 26, 2010)

Had or hadn't? I interviewed with Eric and Dan


----------



## nyny4282 (Mar 26, 2010)

did everyone who got a call interview with eric?


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 26, 2010)

This is off topic, but has anyone that wasn't interviewed gotten a rejection email/letter? I'm okay with not getting in/ waitlisted, but I would like to have some closure. BTW, congrats again to those who got accepted to Columbia. For those of you who got in, are you planning on attending for sure? Or are you still considering other options?

SilverLenz


----------



## robot_m (Mar 26, 2010)

I interviewed with Ira and Maureen.

I am 100% attending, barring some catastrophic financial collapse in the student loan program, or the offer of a free or nearly-free ride at NYU. Neither of which seem very likely.


----------



## nyny4282 (Mar 26, 2010)

ah.

so... i was just wondering if eric only called people who he interviewed. but i guess that's not the case.

i am just really dying to get closure and figure out if everyone who got in got a call. but i guess i just have to wait.


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 26, 2010)

It seems like only a few people got calls. It may be that Eric only called people who specifically asked when the decisions would be coming out, or who had an unusually awesome interview.

Another option is that admissions files were divided among faculty to notify by phone at their discretion (I find unlikely that Eric had to make all 70 or so calls), and some just haven't had time or figure we can just wait.

Whatever the case, i guess letters are going out today so we'll know soon.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 26, 2010)

It could also be that they only call people to whom the University is offering financial assistance, as I think everyone who got a call was offered some. They might be notifying everyone else (people who were accepted but didn't get financial assistance) via mail only.

Ira told me on the phone that official notices were being sent today and would arrive sometime next week.


----------



## New2you (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Titus1, that's a very well reasoned and eloquent post. It's reassuring to see that not everyone has lost their sense of reason in the emotional fervor that these mystery acceptance calls have stirred up.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 26, 2010)

as far as caseload for Creative Producing students...there are 25 CPs incoming.


----------



## nyny4282 (Mar 26, 2010)

what does that mean, robot? 25 are in via calls? or in general? how do you know that?

congrats to you btw. exciting..


----------



## Suzako (Mar 26, 2010)

They are aiming for a class of about 65 total, 25 of that class being creative producing.

Last year, Eric called everyone who was admitted (even those he did not interview).  This year, it seems Ira is calling the Creative Producing people, which makes sense because its a new program and I imagine had a slightly different process than previously.


----------



## glencoco (Mar 26, 2010)

actually, i was told it was 24 students for Creative Producing...


----------



## glencoco (Mar 26, 2010)

also, it was Maureen who called me.


----------



## robot_m (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, you could be right about the 24.


----------



## AnnieHall (Mar 27, 2010)

> .


Guys, I had the weirdest interview in Columbia, about 2 weeks ago. After reading about the interview here, and had had two interviews in different film schools, I knew, more or less, what to expect to - a friendly conversation with the faculty staff who  want to see who you are. So I was totally surprised -
at the beginning of the interview I was *attacked* by one of the interviewers regarding the material I sent. He didn't give me the opportunity to reply and accused me I didn't know how to take criticism(!). Obviously, the rest of the interview didn't go so well. I pretty much blacked out and all the answered I had prepared, totally erased out of my mind. Oh well. I don't really care, though, because I later that day I found out I had been accepted to AFI, so the hell with them


----------



## etone112 (Mar 29, 2010)

accepted screenwriting this morning. good luck to everyone who is still waiting.


----------



## New2you (Mar 29, 2010)

How, mail? email? Phone call?


----------



## etone112 (Mar 29, 2010)

phone


----------



## New2you (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh god, I thought I could stop worrying about a phone call after they seemed to stop on Thursday... I guess all bets are off.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm in! Screenwriting.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by Impossible Protagonist:
> I'm in! Screenwriting.




Congrats!

It all worked out.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats, IP!!!  Way to go.  I've yet to get the call, so I'm guessing it might not be coming.  But we'll see.


----------



## Lvn (Mar 29, 2010)

Annie, please excuse my morbid curiosity but I'm having a hard time trying to visualize your interview  

What did you do, called him/her " neat "?


----------



## jojo (Mar 29, 2010)

Got in today.  Call from Eric.  Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## robot_m (Mar 29, 2010)

here's the facebook page again, for anyone who's interested.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=112039378811563


----------



## PJ (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats to those who got in!!

I applied Creative Producing and got an e-mail from Maureen yesterday saying that I'm on the waitlist and they have sent out an official mail to me. Since I am in Taiwan, I guess I won't receive the letter until next week.
Good luck to everyone who is still waiting for the good news.


----------



## New2you (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a tally of how many people have gotten acceptance calls vs how many people are on this forum that got interviews. (Lurkers this would be a great time to post something). Maybe that way we could get some idea of how many spots are left. 

I'll start:

Applied for screenwriting and got an interview... No call yet.


----------



## nyny4282 (Mar 30, 2010)

same.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 30, 2010)

Same here, nyny and New2you.  I am a screenwriting applicant, got an interview, but no word/call yet.  I'm thinking this might not be good b/c (don't panic), but I wasn't feeling positive about the interview afterwards.  It was a B-/C+ interview.  The other two schools I interviewed for, I came out and thought, "Nailed it.  That's an A/A-."  Those two schools, I got in.  So I'm thinking my cut my right here.  We'll see though.  How'd you two feel it went afterwards?


----------



## rayk (Mar 30, 2010)

What lurkers?!  I got the acceptance call last week for Creative Producing.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 30, 2010)

@ ray- I think New2you means those who gather info from the board who aren't registered memebers of the site. Correct me if I'm wrong New2you. Sometimes people lurk on the site before joining in the discussion. Or they run across the forum after the process is over. I'm sure he/she didn't mean anything bad by the term "lurkers". 

SilverLenz


----------



## EMDelMar (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey y'all,

I interviewed for Directing on Saturday March 20th, no call yet. I actually thought it was one of my better interviews...Anybody in NYC/East Coast receive anything in the mail?


----------



## New2you (Mar 30, 2010)

@Silverlenz you're absolutely right, I didn't mean it as a slight to lurkers. I just want to get some kind of idea about where we are in the decision process here.

@Neville26 I interviewed March 9th, and I felt really great about the interview going out of it. However, Columbia has been the only school to give me the opportunity to interview, so I have no other experiences to compare it to. Not to mention the cruelness of the mind, which causes me to replay the interview over and over again in my head. Now I can't really tell if I did well or not.


----------



## rayk (Mar 30, 2010)

of course! I'm absolutely guilty of lurking. I came across this forum a bit late in the game, but have found it very useful. So thank you everyone!


----------



## l224444 (Mar 30, 2010)

hey. I interviewed and I got a call on Monday afternoon, telling me I got in.

Anyone know what the deal with financial aid is? I feel like I might need money to pay that deposit.


----------



## nyny4282 (Mar 30, 2010)

hey new2you and Neville26...

i'm in the same boat as you, and it's been really hard. i don't even normally post on forums like this or share information with strangers but i feel like i need some solidarity with people out there during this nerve-wracking ****. it's kind of messed up the way they dole out information... some people know they got in but have no idea about what package they'll get, some people are still just waiting and agonizing. they should really just send an email out to everyone once they've made all their decisions.


----------



## Wwjd1388 (Mar 30, 2010)

> Originally posted by nyny4282:
> hey new2you and Neville26...
> 
> i'm in the same boat as you, and it's been really hard. i don't even normally post on forums like this or share information with strangers but i feel like i need some solidarity with people out there during this nerve-wracking ****. it's kind of messed up the way they dole out information... some people know they got in but have no idea about what package they'll get, some people are still just waiting and agonizing. they should really just send an email out to everyone once they've made all their decisions.



I'm in the sxact same boat as you and new2you. I am a complete mess. I interviewd march 11th with Ellis and Maggie(i think)the interview I felt went horrible. it was for mfa directing. I was so curious, i checked out this website and sad to say i'm teribly terribly nervous esp. because letters should come out this week and i didn;t get a call. hoopefully they did just call people with financial offers. God i'm a reck, but putting this up here makes me feel 1/1,000,000th better as we all sit and wait in nervousness.
Also, when called for interviews i got a call but never got the email and only found out my interview information after i called! Plus no one seemed to interview with anyone that i interviews with so i'm dually nervous oye! 
 btw, what programs did you apply for?


----------



## nyny4282 (Mar 31, 2010)

i applied for screenwriting. the hardest thing is waiting, but i'm planning to re-apply... the truth is that there is a lot of randomness to these decisions, sometimes interviews get bombed just out of nervousness, etc etc. i really feel for all of you out there who are a wreck waiting, because i am a complete emotional disaster. but if i don't get in, i'm going to continue to make films and then apply again. getting into grad school doesn't guarantee that you're going to produce good work... i saw a lot of the films made by columbia grads and they were all over the place. grad school is just a place to focus on your work and get better. if you're talented, you'll get in somewhere eventually. i wish i could meet up with all of you and drink a bottle of whiskey together but just hold on. let's see if these goddamn letters come already so that we can have closure and move on to something else.


----------



## New2you (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyone get anything in the mail yet? I'm still waiting patiently. How messed up would it be to get your answer on April fools day? I wouldn't be able to believe it, no matter what the answer was. Good luck all!


----------



## nyny4282 (Apr 1, 2010)

hi new2you. i'm in bklyn, my mail just came, nothing. draaaaaaaaaaggin it out.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Apr 3, 2010)

got my rejection from Columbia yesterday, not much surprised.


----------



## brendonb (Apr 3, 2010)

If I could ask, what zip code are you? I live eight blocks from Columbia but haven't heard a word since my interview...


----------



## Elianarra (Apr 3, 2010)

Got my rejection letter today. Basically just confirmed the general silence though, so no surprise. I'm in Pennsylvania.


----------



## nyny4282 (Apr 5, 2010)

i have heard that if you don't get an interview, don't count on acceptance or waitlist. congrats on usc though!

i live in bklyn and havent gotten letter yet but i feel like i'm gonna get it today. i'm guessing rejection letter.

sorry to everyone who got rejected. just remember that film school doesn't guaranteee you make great films. i'll probably post on here when i get mine. this has become my anxiety/waiting community...


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 5, 2010)

Got my rejection today.... Glad to finally know. Now I just need to hear from Chapaman before I make my decision. Good luck to everyone else

SilverLenz


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Apr 5, 2010)

Got a letter saying my financial aid info is ready, but I can't access it without a student ID number, which I don't have yet.

Anyone get an acceptance packet yet?


----------



## youthquake (Apr 5, 2010)

Rejected today. No surprise. Still waiting on AFI and Northwestern.


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Youthquake. I'm just so surprised that it took this long. Especially since their deadline was Dec 1st.

SilverLenz


----------



## robot_m (Apr 5, 2010)

IP- I still haven't gotten my packet yet either, but I called in to the number they provided and was able to get my Student ID# from the guy who answered.


----------



## glencoco (Apr 5, 2010)

i called today and they said the packets went out last Friday. so, i'm thinking they should arrive sometime mid-week.


----------



## jojo (Apr 6, 2010)

Does anyone think it's strange that still (it's april 6th) only a few people (maybe 10) have posted that they have been called and accepted to Columbia?  Maybe they have still only called a few people?  Maybe we have lurkers?  Maybe something else?  Anyone have any ideas?  (I myself did get the acceptance call, I was just wondering about that)


----------



## robot_m (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm still thinking that some people will receive acceptance notifications by mail only. So in the next few days, we could hear that some more people got in.


----------



## EMDelMar (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

My roommate, who replied to columbia but wasn't interviewed, received his rejection letter over the weekend. 

I was interviewed and have not heard anything either way. Has anyone that was interviewed for directing rejected/accepted by mail yet?


----------



## jojo (Apr 7, 2010)

EMDelMar- I dunno if this helps but I was accepted by phone and e-mail.  Haven't got the package yet.  But I have a feeling that Robert and Titus are right and more people will get accepted solely through mail.  Good Luck


----------



## EMDelMar (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, jojo.

Yeah with USC, people were accepted by different means at different times, so maybe that is the case.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Apr 8, 2010)

Got my student packet today. It came in a flashy shiny foil envelope, like on "Chuck."

Yes, I watch Chuck, and I love it.


----------



## robot_m (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice. Did it come via USPS?

Also, is the mail pretty slow in NYC?


----------



## jojo (Apr 9, 2010)

The mail is deathly slow in nyc.  I'm in nyc and I'm still waiting on my package....


----------



## robot_m (Apr 9, 2010)

I got my package today in the mail.


----------



## Laura_M (Apr 10, 2010)

I received mine this last Thursday.

L


----------



## robot_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Does anyone know if we get to pick our class times the first semester or if they're just assigned to us?

What are the first semester classes, anyway?


----------



## Suzako (Apr 10, 2010)

while its always possible that things could change, my year were just assigned schedules in the fall.


----------



## brendonb (Apr 12, 2010)

Just got my letter - high waitlist!

Yay.


----------



## brendonb (Apr 12, 2010)

"exceptionally competitive year... placed on the High Waitlist... assure you that the High Waitlist is comprised of a small and select number of applicants" 

There's a form attached where you indicate whether or not you want to be placed on the waitlist.


----------



## robot_m (Apr 12, 2010)

Congrats! Would it be wrong of me to assume you're still planing on attending NYU?


----------



## taraberyl (Apr 12, 2010)

hey guys.  i just had to turn down my spot at columbia.  the money is just not there for me and i'm not comfortable taking out loans.  i am curious though - for other people who got in, or know someone who did - what you thought of the financial packages, or what you've heard from others?  (obviously not asking for private information though, not figures or anything you wouldn't want to share online, just a sense)

i know film school is famously expensive, but i had heard that the school of the arts had increased their funding in the last couple years and i hoped it would be reflected in their financial aid packages.  now i'm wondering if maybe it was reflected, just not in mine.


----------



## robot_m (Apr 12, 2010)

I got some financial aid (not a lot), but let me put it this way: it's going to cost me more money to go to film school than it cost my brother to go to law school, and he went to Georgetown.

But it doesn't bother me. The loans get forgiven after 20-25 years. I don't care if I'm paying off loans until I'm 53.


----------



## Botafogo (Apr 12, 2010)

That would be me titus. Never give up, Never surrender!


----------



## nyny4282 (Apr 12, 2010)

hi guys. i got my waitlist letter today-- finally. i kind of can't believe the uncertainty will continue. but, so it goes. sorry to those who got rejected. keep ya heads up.

long summer ahead?


----------



## nyny4282 (Apr 12, 2010)

ps. i am curious-- my letter said "high waitlist" too-- but do they just say that to everyone? is there really high vs. another one? 

these processes are NUTS! UGH


----------



## New2you (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone get accepted so far that didn't get a call about it? I'm still patiently waiting.


----------



## etone112 (Apr 13, 2010)

I just declined a spot so one more for the waitlist peeps... good luck to everyone out there.


----------



## nyny4282 (Apr 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by New2you:
> Anyone get accepted so far that didn't get a call about it? I'm still patiently waiting.



oh man, that sounds hard new2you. hang in there. news will come VERY soon. if it doesn't, call the admissions office.


----------



## nyny4282 (Apr 13, 2010)

very nice admissions person from columbia said in an email:

In the past, most of the people who were on the high waitlist were admitted.
It is not guaranteed, but that is what historical data has dictated.  Hope
this helps a little!

so keep up hope if you're on the wait list.

but if you're not, then screw columbia. you don't need them anyway and this program costs crazy money. i know a few people who graduated from there and have no career in film to speak of. it's no guarantee.


----------



## New2you (Apr 13, 2010)

Just got a letter from Columbia... waitlisted. And not high waitlist, mind you. So I guess I get to wait around until August. For all of you accepted people who are not going, or high waitlist people who are going somewhere else, please let Columbia know as soon as you can. I can't take all this waiting, I'm gonna have an aneurism.


----------



## New2you (Apr 13, 2010)

@Botafogo
You got your acceptance last year in August? Congrats! How were you finally notified? Was it by phone, email, or regular mail?


----------



## robot_m (Apr 13, 2010)

I only received my acceptance packet on Friday and sent back my response (will attend) on Saturday. I don't think they've even gotten it yet. My guess is there will be another flurry of action next week.


----------



## asd85 (Apr 14, 2010)

well at lease one person (myself) has not heard anything back. not rejection, acceptance or waitlist.

i'm wondering if waitlist notifications were sent out later than either rejection or acceptance..

but i do live all the way in India (and even then, on top of a mountain in the middle of nowhere...)


----------



## New2you (Apr 14, 2010)

I went through the forum to see who has declined a spot at Columbia. So far I have etone112, taraberyl, and Ben. Anyone else?


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 14, 2010)

I just got my waitlist letter.  I'm sending it back telling them to remove me from the waitlist as I've decided to go to UCLA.  So good luck to you and others who are on the waitlist!


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like you and Wille are going to be classmates... Congrats again.

SilverLenz


----------



## nyny4282 (Apr 15, 2010)

in case anyone is obsessively counting or speculating out there and wants to know:i just faxed my waitlist form-- to say that i'm staying on the active waitlist...i got one of those "high waitlist" letters.
i'm gonna wait and see what happens in a couple weeks. i'm just trying to manage my anxiety. why is it so crazy not knowing what you're doing in a few months?
@new2u i need tips on avoiding aneurysm...


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 15, 2010)

> Originally posted by New2you:
> I went through the forum to see who has declined a spot at Columbia. So far I have etone112, taraberyl, and Ben. Anyone else?



Wow were did you find the time to research all of that. 

SilverLenz


----------



## New2you (Apr 15, 2010)

@nyny4282 
Drink plenty of alcohol, smoke often, and call me in the morning.


----------



## nyny4282 (Apr 16, 2010)

alcohol, check.

i quit smoking almost 3 years ago. but if i still smoked, i'd be burning through packs right about now.


----------



## znznzn.11 (Apr 18, 2010)

> Originally posted by New2you:
> Just got a letter from Columbia... waitlisted. And not high waitlist, mind you. So I guess I get to wait around until August. For all of you accepted people who are not going, or high waitlist people who are going somewhere else, please let Columbia know as soon as you can. I can't take all this waiting, I'm gonna have an aneurism.



I'm also on the waitinglist and not "high" either... do you know is there any one who on the "waitinglist" got in last year? good luck for both of us~~


----------



## New2you (Apr 18, 2010)

I've heard of at least one, but I'm not holding out much hope. I got into NYU Singapore. So now I'm trying to decide if I should just go there, or wait for a spot at Columbia. If I do wait for Columbia I have to be willing to probably have to try again next year, as I more than likely will not be accepted. It's a tough decision, but I'm having a lot of trouble figuring out the logistics of moving to Singapore.


----------



## New2you (Apr 19, 2010)

I was wondering if someone who got an acceptance package can post the date by which you have to send in your decision, this way us waitlisters will know when we might start hearing something.


----------



## ZackDunborn (Apr 19, 2010)

New2you: today is the deadline... good luck!


----------



## New2you (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably too early, but... 
Any waitlisters hear anything from Columbia yet?


----------



## J_Gus (Apr 25, 2010)

Just got the call.  In for directing.


----------



## brendonb (Apr 25, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## New2you (Apr 25, 2010)

On a Sunday, really? Were you guys both on the High Waitlist?

Anyway, congrats guys!


----------



## WillieGreen (Apr 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by brendonb:
> Me too.




Nice!

So you telling NYU "peace"?


----------



## robot_m (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## jojo (Apr 25, 2010)

Brendonb - Hey, first congrats on getting into columbia.  Second.  I just wanted to say I checked out your blog and the first thing I saw was that badlands was one of your favorite movies.  I absolutely love that movie.  It basically is what made me want to get into this whole business.  Anyway, I'm also a fan of Rothstein as well. 

I'm looking forward to meeting you in the fall, I think we may have similar tastes.

Goodluck


----------



## brendonb (Apr 25, 2010)

Aw, thanks! I look forward to that too, jojo.


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by brendonb:
> Me too.



Congrats on getting in BrendonB. That makes 4/4. Maybe you should try out for the Spurs. How's your jump shot? So have you decided if you're accepting the invitation?

SilverLenz


----------



## jojo (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone who has been accepted and sent in their 800 dollar deposit already know what the next step in this process is?  I haven't heard anything In a while and I was wondering.  Do we just sit and wait until the fall or have you guys heard something?

Thanks


----------



## glencoco (Apr 27, 2010)

jojo: i called admissions and they said we should get an email soon about activating our UNI/email. but you can also go directly to uni.columbia.edu and follow the steps there. i think we'll also get more info in the summer regarding orientation.


----------



## Kalie14 (May 8, 2010)

Hey guys! I am a first year MFA student at Columbia right now and will be one of the three orientation leaders in the fall.  I am sure you're all anxious to know what's next...I know I was this time last year...and so I just wanted to let you all know that soon we'll begin the orientation process by creating a google group and facebook group, plus there will be opportunities this summer to start meeting one another, help out on student shoots, get to know New York City a bit, etc. If you have any burning questions, you can email me at watch.kalie@gmail.com and I'll do my best to help!  But otherwise, please just stand by and I, along with the two other orientation leaders, will be bombarding you with emails very soon! Looking forward to meeting you all in August!

Best,
Kalie Watch
MFA Candidate - Producing


----------

